# Speaker adapter brackets and wiring harness?



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi,

die anybody take the door panels of the sedan apart with the intention to swap the speakers?
I am wondering if i would need those products and if they fit:

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_142SMH634B/Scosche-SAGMHR-634-Speaker-Mounting-Brackets.html?tp=2824
https://www.crutchfield.com/p_003SH...al-SH3802-Speaker-Wiring-Harness.html?tp=3097

If yes, is it the same for the rear door?
Is there anything available to fit a 1" tweeter into the dash?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Junkbeast (Dec 24, 2017)

I also looked on Crutchfield and if one buys the speakers they provide the brackets and harness. It appears the links you included are indeed what they provide, and it seems the front and rear doors use the same.

You could buy a set of component speakers for the front door and then mount the tweeters anywhere you like such as the dashboard or A-pillar. You will have to either stick them on or use a hole saw to make an opening for one, run the wires, and hide the crossover somewhere (maybe in door if there's room). 

There are also replacement speakers for the factory dash speaker location.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks.
I just got speakers and i will order the hardware later.
Will keep you updated how it worked out.


----------



## Junkbeast (Dec 24, 2017)

Did you order the speakers from someone else? I looked around and even on Amazon the prices were pretty close and didn't include the brackets or harness so I think Crutchfield was a better deal. Do they not ship to China?

I want to get the Memphis Audio dash speakers, JL Audio 2-ways in the front door and JL Audio 6.5" subs for the rear doors. I don't know if the stock radio pushes out enough power though. 

I hate how they include HVAC controls on the screens now, making it impossible to add an aftermarket head unit without an aftermarket touchscreen to see and control the HVAC.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

I happen to have a set of Infinity Kappa 62.11i speakers being delivered tomorrow from Crutchfield's, weather permitting. Ordered them Monday.
Yes the rear doors have the same factory speaker and will need the same mount.
If I could I would upload the Crutchfield mastersheet on replacing all eight speakers and headunit on the '11-15' Cruze, but the filesize is over this site's maximum. (file size is 0.9mb)
I will assume you already got yours… ???
Also you should have recieved all the hardware necessary for mounting the speakers for free from Crutchfield's.
Good luck with yours.


----------

